# Harvard students devise ultimate BBQ smoker



## adenjago (May 11, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Stumble upon this interesting article while trawling the web,  I thought it might be of interest for people who building a UDS or a DIY jobby.

I thought it was an interesting read. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...jK/story.html?p1=Article_Trending_Most_Viewed


----------



## kc5tpy (May 11, 2015)

Hello.  VERY interesting read.  Could have saved them a lot of time though; they could have just came to my back garden for good brisket.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (May 11, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  VERY interesting read.  Could have saved them a lot of time though; they could have just came to my back garden for good brisket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Danny - you are going to do the Brisket at the meet this year then


----------



## kc5tpy (May 14, 2015)

Hello Wade.  No my friend.  That task is your's.  I am sure we will enjoy a great smoked brisket.  Besides I promised my 57 to smokewood so I have a good excuse.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (May 14, 2015)

James must be putting on quite a spread then as he has also asked for both my 22" and my 27" Webers at the meet...


----------



## smokewood (May 14, 2015)

Have you ever had the feeling that you are being stitched up......I am getting that feeling right now.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 15, 2015)

I have thrown my hat into them ring  as well for the Brisket!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (May 15, 2015)

Hey Wade!  Sounds like this year we just need to show up when it's time to eat!  SCORE!  Without all that food I'll have more room in the coolbox for beer!  Say James, do you also need my 18"??

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 15, 2015)

Danny, we are going to get you one of those Umpire Chairs for you so you can sit up there and survey your Kingdom. 

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood (May 15, 2015)

I just need the one , as long as I can get two or three  12" planks on there everything is good, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Steve!  Nice to hear I am finally getting some respect around here.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What's this James?  Are you backing out on us at the last minute?  2 or 3 12" planks?  You can't get a 5-7kg brisket on 2 or 3 planks??

Well Wade.  Sounds like James is just doing some burgers and sausages so I guess we are cooking again.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Hey!  Do you still have those supermarket briskets?  Remember I have an oven and a microwave in the caravan.  They will never know.

Danny


----------



## smokewood (May 15, 2015)

Whats this Danny 101 ways how to get someone else to do the brisket, nice try, I am looking forward to learning from you.

I have some plank seconds that I will be bringing down so you can all have a play if you want,..................I .know, I know generous to a fault.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 15, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Thanks Steve!  Nice to hear I am finally getting some respect around here.  :ROTF



Sorry Danny, this was  all I could get hold of!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ May 15, 2015






:ROTF

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood (May 15, 2015)

He He He


----------



## kc5tpy (May 15, 2015)

Hey!  I LIKE it!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 15, 2015)

Thats a relief! All good fun!


----------



## kc5tpy (May 15, 2015)

OH NO James!  Learning from me??  Didn't the guys tell you?  Me make BIG fire.  Me throw on meat.  Add wood.  It is done when I take it off the smoker.  That is the extent of my knowledge.  Smoking Monkey has a favourite caveman image of me.  He ain't far off.  Most of my stuff is microwaved.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wade.  Looks like you are back on brisket duty!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 15, 2015)

image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ May 15, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (May 16, 2015)

Well there you go James.  Me make fire.  Me burn meat.  Apparently according to the Missus I am not allowed to make fire in the lounge.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   She NEVER let's me have any fun.  You DO need to get the carpet up cause it adds a NASTY taste to the meat.  So you have all I can show you.  Keep Smokin

Danny


----------



## fwismoker (May 16, 2015)

I look forward to one day making it to the UK to meet Danny and learn from the master how to cook some brisky...maybe even his microwaved version! :biggrin:


----------



## wade (May 17, 2015)

FWIsmoker said:


> I look forward to one day making it to the UK to meet Danny and learn from the master how to cook some brisky...maybe even his microwaved version!


Be careful what you wish for... The first time I met Danny I needed a month of counselling afterwards. I still don't think I am fully recovered !!!


----------



## kc5tpy (May 17, 2015)

YOU SEE!  YOU SEE WHAT YOU ADOLESCENTS HAVE DONE!  You now even have Keith ( the U.S.A. members ) joining in.  I try and try to pass on my vast knowledge and I get NO respect!  JESH!  I just can't teach everyone everything!  Give me a BREAK!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hello Keith, my friend.  Long time no speak.  Good to hear from you again.  Hope you and those you love are well.  Keep Smokin my friend!

Danny


----------

